# Tiki island man shoots someone



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/story/26261274/argument-ends-in-shooting-at-galveston-tiki-bar

William Wimmer gets shot by man from Tiki Island. I believe this is the fishing guide Will Wimmer. Parents owned the pet shop on 61st street. I have known his family for a long time.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Holy sh!t....Willie gut shot by Martino....unbelievable...what in the h*ll would provoke that bs....am sure it was strong opinions, but wth.....walk away! forget the *** whippin and jail time....geeez


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

man, What is this world coming to? Get well Willie!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Guns don't hurt people...Guys drinking in bars with guns hurt people. hwell:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow, I know Mark! He is a great offshore fisherman who has won many tourneys!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> Wow, I know Mark! He is a great offshore fisherman who has won many tourneys!


Although obviously not very good at self control hwell:


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

Alcohol and ego....Not a great mix..


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Think it had anything to do with croakers?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats one reason I quit drinking 37 yrs ago and stayed out of bars in N.Carolina. Booze and bullets are not a good mixture.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

SwampRat said:


> Think it had anything to do with croakers?


croakers are a hell of a bait!


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Guns don't hurt people...Guys drinking in bars with guns hurt people. hwell:


Reminds me of the shirt that big dude in Happy Gilmore is wearing. It says "Guns dont kill people. I do." I still want that shirt.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

AaronB said:


> Reminds me of the shirt that big dude in Happy Gilmore is wearing. It says "Guns dont kill people. I do." I still want that shirt.


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

That's the one!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hope Willie gets better soon!!!!!!!!!!!

crazyness I tell ya


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Croakers don't cause this. Women and lack of money cause this.

Ummm, is that the same thing?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

OnedayScratch said:


> Croakers don't cause this. Women and lack of money cause this.
> 
> Ummm, is that the same thing?


Lack of womens!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Plenty of whiskey and lasers on the floor two weeks ago, at that night club on the west side of Beaumont. You'd turn around, and a guy was playing with his pistol, proud of his new laser attachment. At least they didn't put their lasers on the foreheads of the guitar players on stage, that would have been tacky. Here's the guitar players. Dude on the left is from Austin, the guy on the right was Lamar's last quarterback years ago. Whiskey and pistols with lasers, what a great combo. We sat three feet from stage, so all the guns were behind us.

As for shooting someone these days, you know the common defense: "Well heck, I felt threatened..."


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Speechless, I hope he get well very soon and the other gets whats coming to him.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Trouthappy said:


> Plenty of whiskey and lasers on the floor two weeks ago, at that night club on the west side of Beaumont. You'd turn around, and a guy was playing with his pistol, proud of his new laser attachment. At least they didn't put their lasers on the foreheads of the guitar players on stage, that would have been tacky. Here's the guitar players. Dude on the left is from Austin, the guy on the right was Lamar's last quarterback years ago. Whiskey and pistols with lasers, what a great combo. We sat three feet from stage, so all the guns were behind us.
> 
> As for shooting someone these days, you know the common defense: "Well heck, I felt threatened..."


Are they playing with their pistols in public?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Everytime I saw a laser wander near my chair on the floor, I turned around and a guy was showing his auto pistol to another dude. With a bottle of Jack Daniel on the table. The club sells beer but you can bring your own booze. I thought they figured out, that was a bad idea back in 1870 or so. The pistols and whiskey, I mean. Needless to say there were no black people there, and no cops came around. If someone had lit a firecracker in there, it would have been ugly.


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

*Shot and unarmed man?*

Sounds like a lovers quarrel ! :rotfl:

But really... He shot an unarmed man! Quick ! Someone call Jessi Jackson & Al Sharpton... wait. The dude isnt black. Nevermind


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Buddy, 
Might be time to find a different bar. Ya think?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

donf said:


> Buddy,
> Might be time to find a different bar. Ya think?


It sounds dangerous... Blue oyster bar....


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Where did this shooting occur?


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

I guess he'll be booked solid for the next 20 years or so


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

donf said:


> Where did this shooting occur?


Tiki Bar former Bubbas.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Bubbas is across the freeway from tiki?


----------



## Hammer07 (Jul 2, 2012)

Willie, guy who got shot, is a friend. Heck of an inshore & offshore fisherman. Spoke with his brother tonight and he is in a drug induced comma. Prayers for him to get well.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

donf said:


> Bubbas is across the freeway from tiki?


yes, now known as Tiki Bar & Grille


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

"...As for shooting someone these days, you know the common defense: "Well heck, I felt threatened..."

Inside a bar with a pistol? That excuse would never fly. 

You stayed with such goings on? I call BS.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

That was a bad deal , CHL or not, no carry in a bar.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

*Willie*

He is a great guy and fisherman. Hope all goes well. Prayers to his family and friends.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

$60K to get outta jail isn't chump change. If he is a CHL holder, it will mean more bad headlines for the carry crowd.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

It was Jesse Dayton and John Evans playing a gig at Courville's in West Beaumont. Check it out, you're not that far way. Don't be a sourpuss.



spike404 said:


> "...As for shooting someone these days, you know the common defense: "Well heck, I felt threatened..."
> 
> Inside a bar with a pistol? That excuse would never fly.
> 
> You stayed with such goings on? I call BS.


----------



## Goldfishboy (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow. I was actually fishing next to the tiki grill and bar on Sunday morning near the causeway and saw a bunch of broken bottles of beer on the ground thinking dang...this little tiki island bar gets crazier than I thought..I hope these guys got home okay...prayers for all involved..


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Trouthappy said:


> It was Jesse Dayton and John Evans playing a gig at Courville's in West Beaumont. Check it out, you're not that far way. Don't be a sourpuss.


 Sourpuss? I have enough sense not to stay in a beer joint with guns being flashed around. I do not care if Elvis came back from the dead and was performing. :headknock


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Aww come on, it was a Thursday night. Call em up and make a reservation for this week. You can bring your favorite hog leg, although all I saw were autos. I think the guys on stage poked a little fun at the crowd. One said, "One of my buddies in the crowd was showing off his new pistol. Then he said, and his voice took a deep tone, 'It's got a laaaassssserrrrr.' 

There was a scattering of applause, but not much.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I fished offshore with Will a few months ago


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Both are great fisherman. Sounds like this was alcohol related.. Hope all goes well. Prayers to Willie, family and friends.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

"Wow. I was actually fishing next to the tiki grill and bar on Sunday morning near the causeway and saw a bunch of broken bottles of beer on the ground thinking dang...this little tiki island bar gets crazier than I thought." Tiki Island is just lawless I tell ya!!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

And you didn't even PM me for a Beer or conversation about this place. LMAO, ya mean Lil Rich's place LOL :slimer:



Trouthappy said:


> It was Jesse Dayton and John Evans playing a gig at Courville's in West Beaumont. Check it out, you're not that far way. Don't be a sourpuss.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Booze & pistols are a lethal combo.

Throw in a smidge of ego and a dab of testosterone.... Bam , somebody gets shot. 

The huggers and progressives will blame it on CHL's .... And they'll be wrong.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Trouthappy said:


> Aww come on, it was a Thursday night. Call em up and make a reservation for this week. You can bring your favorite hog leg, although all I saw were autos. I think the guys on stage poked a little fun at the crowd. One said, "One of my buddies in the crowd was showing off his new pistol. Then he said, and his voice took a deep tone, 'It's got a laaaassssserrrrr.'
> 
> There was a scattering of applause, but not much.


Nobody gets shot on a Thursday. Must be family night huh? DA:work:


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Pot licking finally boiled over to gunfire. 

What's this world coming to.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Stumpgrinder said:


> Booze & pistols are a lethal combo.
> 
> Throw in a smidge of ego and a dab of testosterone.... Bam , somebody gets shot.
> 
> The huggers and progressives will blame it on CHL's .... And they'll be wrong.


What they'll say is that the average citizen isn't responsible enough to be allowed to carry a gun. And in this case they will be right.

Now I realize that by that logic, you can argue the the average citizen isn't responsible enough to drive a car, a boat, have children, pets, etc. and in some cases you would be right.

I'm not taking that position. Just pointing out how it will likely go.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Shooter won the CCA boat 2 weekends ago.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Might be a good time to shop for a new boat...


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

There are places where it does not make sense to allow a gun. Prayers go out to the victim and his family.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Profish00 said:


> Shooter won the CCA boat 2 weekends ago.


Kewl...He can use that as a retainer for his attorney.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> There are places where it does not make sense to allow a gun. Prayers go out to the victim and his family.


It is already illegal to carry a gun into a bar.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

boom! said:


> It is already illegal to carry a gun into a bar.


Yes sir. My point was that if someone was aware of people carrying, in the bar, something should have been done. It is a touchy situation, but to allow people to flash guns in a bar is just asking for trouble.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Profish00 said:


> Shooter won the CCA boat 2 weekends ago.


 Yeah he won the 21 Foot Dargel in the raffle on August 2nd.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

The story I read said they had a long time feud.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Profish00 said:


> Shooter won the CCA boat 2 weekends ago.


 thought it ran till Sept 1


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

poppadawg said:


> thought it ran till Sept 1


It was at the Galveston Chapter's banquet on August 2nd and the 21 foot Dargel was a raffle item.


----------



## SAK (May 21, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> There are places where it does not make sense to allow a gun. Prayers go out to the victim and his family.


It is against the law to carry a firearm in a bar that derives more than 51% from alcohol. I can't imagine how he managed to get through the door with a pistol - why didn't the law stop him from doing that?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

He may have went out to his truck to get his gun for all we know. Still illegal to bring it in though, obviously.


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

I been out to deer leases where idiots are drinking and runnin guns. Same idiots preaching to their kids about gun safety earlier that day. Talk about confusing to a young one. I pack up and leave.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

boom! said:


> It is already illegal to carry a gun into a bar.


Wrong, it's illegal to get caught with a gun in a bar. :brew:


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

All I can say I know the shooter who is one heck of a nice guy. How it really happened I really dont know but heard stories so I dont do hearsay.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> He may have went out to his truck to get his gun for all we know. Still illegal to bring it in though, obviously.


if he did and proven thats premeditated and maybe charges will be worse on him?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

roundman said:


> if he did and proven thats premeditated and maybe charges will be worse on him?


Since the other guy was only wounded, I'm not sure that would apply. Certainly wouldn't look good to a juror though


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Does anyone know the up date on Willie condition?


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

CHARLIE said:


> All I can say I know the shooter who is one heck of a nice guy. How it really happened I really dont know but heard stories so I dont do hearsay.


Yep he seems first class.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Anybody that shoots someone except if they are in danger, I don't know if that's first class. IMO


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

ST.SIMONS said:


> Alcohol and ego....Not a great mix..


Nope. Last time I was in that bar on the 4th of July, it led to karaoke.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> All I can say I know the shooter who is one heck of a nice guy. How it really happened I really dont know but heard stories so I dont do hearsay.


Obviously not, hopefully his cellmate is. Get well soon Will, praying for you buddy


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Shooting*



scubaru said:


> Obviously not, hopefully his cellmate is. Get well soon Will, praying for you buddy


It's amazing how people are so quick to pass judgement when they don't know the person or all the facts. There are many many people who know and are friends with both of the men involved, it's a sad situation for everyone!


----------



## Hammer07 (Jul 2, 2012)

rippin lips said:


> Does anyone know the up date on Willie condition?


Still in a drug induced coma


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks for the up date. I will text his brother later. See how he is doing.


----------



## The Salty Raider (Sep 25, 2012)

I just dont get this, a man was shot and half the people in here seem more concerned on how the media is going to spin it rather than how is doing. I guess I'm just missing something


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

gater said:


> It's amazing how people are so quick to pass judgement when they don't know the person or all the facts. There are many many people who know and are friends with both of the men involved, it's a sad situation for everyone!


Enough is known. Drinking at a bar guy gets shot. What else is there to know? Here is a list of things that would warrant such an idiotic choice.

1. hurt wife or family in a bad way or were in fear of your life
2. was hurting children who could not defend themselves

Not much else is worth doing time !!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

All I will say the choice the shooter made was not good. Regarding the cause of him making a very bad mistake I will not touch on that. It will all come out someday.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Shooting*



ST.SIMONS said:


> Enough is known. Drinking at a bar guy gets shot. What else is there to know? Here is a list of things that would warrant such an idiotic choice.
> 
> 1. hurt wife or family in a bad way or were in fear of your life
> 2. was hurting children who could not defend themselves
> ...


I'm not condoning the shooting, all I'm asking you is was you there! If you were not a witness everything is hearsay. The 2cool jury is always quick to hang people when the really don't have a clue what happen.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The Salty Raider said:


> I just dont get this, a man was shot and half the people in here seem more concerned on how the media is going to spin it rather than how is doing. I guess I'm just missing something


I looked at my post and realized you were right. I thought I had offered prayers for a speedy recovery and found that I didn't, so I will now. I hope he gets better and gets out of the hospital soon. Both guys would probably like a redo on that entire event. It's a nightmare all around.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

X2 on speedy recovery, that's my favorite bar


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Prayers for the fella who got shot. Hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Is Andrew still a bartender there? And has anyone else ever noticed that even after drinking premium liquor there they have a terrible hangover the next day? Back when it was Bubba's I had to stop drinking there because I'm pretty sure they were cutting the Tito's with rubbing alcohol or gasoline. Is there still Texas Hold'em on Thursday nights?


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

I heard last night that Willie was shot in the BACK....still in a drug induced coma after several surgeries. Shooter out on bond waiting to see what charges he will face.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

coogerpop said:


> I heard last night that Willie was shot in the BACK....still in a drug induced coma after several surgeries. Shooter out on bond waiting to see what charges he will face.


 A coward shoots a man in the back.... if thats what really happend throw the book at em...


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Heard some things about the ordeal yesterday morning. What really led up to this and the facts will come out in due time. My prayers for Will.


----------



## surfmasters (Aug 17, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers are with will for a speedy recovery!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

surfmasters said:


> Thoughts and prayers are with will for a speedy recovery!


Welcome to 2Cool.


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Update:

*Man Sentenced to 10 Years Probation for Aggravated Assault*

​ GALVESTON â€" Today, Mark Anthony Martino, 58, was sentenced to ten years probation for aggravated assault with a deadly weapon.


On Monday, October 25, 2016, Martinoâ€™s jury trial began in the 405th District Court. Martino was indicted in October 2014 for shooting a former friend in a local bar. The State presented eye witness, law enforcement, and expert medical testimony regarding the shooting. 



On August 11, 2014, police were called to a local bar following reports of a shooting. Witnesses testified that prior to the shooting Martino and the victim, who were former friends, were at the bar arguing and fighting. The two had to be separated several times until finally Martino exited the bar. Based on Martinoâ€™s own statement the night of the shooting and scene photos, Martino did not leave the area but went to his truck, parked outside the bar, retrieved his .40 caliber semi-automatic handgun and returned to the bar. Upon re-entering the bar, Martino began shooting, firing a total of 4 shots, as he chased the victim through the bar and out the back door. 



During Martinoâ€™s pursuit of the victim, the victim was shot in the lower back, with the bullet exiting through his stomach. Martino was still at the scene when the police arrived and was then taken into custody. Martino gave a statement to the police claiming self-defense. The victim was transported to the hospital for treatment of his injuries.


After a weeklong trial, closing arguments were given late Monday morning. Assistant District Attorney Adam Poole told the jury that Martino chased the victim down and shot him in the back, arguing that it was not self-defense but assault. The jury deliberated for about 2 hours Monday afternoon before returning with a guilty verdict.
Punishment began Tuesday morning and the jury retired shortly after lunch to deliberate. After eight hours of deliberation, the jury returned with a punishment verdict of ten years in the Institutional Division of the Texas Department of Criminal Justice but also recommended that the sentence be probated. This morning the Court accepted the juryâ€™s punishment verdict and recommendation, sentencing Martino to 10 years community supervision. Judge Michelle Slaughter additionally imposed 180 days in jail as a condition of Martinoâ€™s probation, the maximum allowed by law.
If Martino does not successfully complete probation and the court revokes his probation, Martino could be sentenced to up to 10 years in the Institutional Division of the Texas Department of Criminal Justice. Martino would then have to serve at least half of his sentence before being eligible for parole.


Martino was prosecuted by Assistant District Attorneys Adam Poole and Matthew Shawhan in the 405th District Court, with Judge Michelle Slaughter presiding. The criminal investigation was conducted by the Galveston County Sheriffâ€™s Office. 



Original news story:
http://www.click2houston.com/news/deputies-man-shot-in-stomach-during-argument-at-galveston-tiki-bar


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Tiki Island has always had a bad reputation due to the savages that have inhabited the area for eons! But...at least they dont eat each other anymore!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

He got off lucky.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I'm going to Bubba's either tonight or tomorrow night. Gonna keep to myself and not make any enemies!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

say hi to big rob


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

What's he look like? haha


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MEGABITE said:


> What's he look like? haha


A peg leg, hook for a hand and a patch over his left eye.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I've seen the guy! He was drinking rum out of a big wooden mug and had a service parrot!


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*10 years??*

only 10 years probation for shooting someone in the back?????? man who did he pay off. 
Last i checked shooting someone in the back is NOT self defense


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

Corey D. said:


> only 10 years probation for shooting someone in the back?????? man who did he pay off.
> Last i checked shooting someone in the back is NOT self defense


Moreover, he did it in a bar!


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Corey D. said:


> *only 10 years probation for shooting someone in the back?????? man who did he pay off. *
> Last i checked shooting someone in the back is NOT self defense


^^^ So very true! Wow


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

I guess if you have Tiki Island kind of money, the law is a lot different than it is for most folks.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Tiki Island*



jesco said:


> I guess if you have Tiki Island kind of money, the law is a lot different than it is for most folks.


Not really, there are reasons for everything and I'll just leave it at that!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

10 yr probation sounds light, but I didn't hear all the testimony. Sometimes the jury gets it right. Has the "victim" filed a civil suit against the shooter yet? Would guess that will be next...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I don't think that anyone in my neighborhood could afford to defend themselves against that. Lol


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

celebs that will leave the country if Trump is elected:

http://townhall.com/tipsheet/cather...eave-the-country-if-trump-is-elected-n2215391


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

wbay2crowded said:


> celebs that will leave the country if Trump is elected:
> 
> http://townhall.com/tipsheet/cather...eave-the-country-if-trump-is-elected-n2215391


too much joy juice tonight?


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

Goags said:


> too much joy juice tonight?


Wrong thread...sorry.


----------

